# Car seats



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am looking to get Paris a car seat. She weighs 6.7 lbs. and is almost 10 months old. I have looked on the internet and have seen so many different types. What do you have and how do you, better yet, how does your baby like it?

Thanks for any and all info in advance.


----------



## maltese momma (May 19, 2005)

Hi we have seat for the girls. THey love the car seat lookout deluxe. Gives your dog a boost so they can enjoy the scenery from the car. Ours will not ride anywhere else.. They have alway used them.. So if we go they run right to the car to get in their seats.. If i go in the store they just sleep till i get back.. There is two sizes up 18 pds and 18- 25pds. We have both sizes. The small one would be big enought for yours.. I got both of our from the Pet direct superstore. www.valleyvet.com or 1800-360-4838


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I also have the Lookout for Ruby Jean-its awesome-nice and comfy for her and she can look out the window too. The drawer is nice to keep her things handy too!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

We have the Pet Stow Away by Global... I've only used it once, when we went to pick up Katie.. Kylie rode all the way to Michigan and back (it was about 8 hours each way) in it. She is a nervous dog, but seemed to like it okay. She mostly sat in it looking out the window.. There is definitely enough room for her to lay down though... Nice little storage drawer for treats and stuff... It also folds out into a nice doggy bed, if yours will lay in one (mine will only sleep in my bed)... Here's a picture (from an ebay auction):










They have lots of them on ebay right now... Hope that helps a little!
Jess


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 9 2005, 02:41 PM
> *[Sorry, no advice on car seat. Just wanted to say that the photo within your post looks just like a statue...she looks like carved in marble or something.  Beautiful picture.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88795*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, it's not too often she is actually still.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I got this one for Tic because of his motion sickness. I didn't know if it would help, so I didn't want to sink a whole lotta money into another thing that the boys don't use








car seat
It was like $20 at petsmart, but I didn't see it online.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

We have the lookout as well. Great car seat--you can't go wrong.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have a car seat for Scooby too and he loves it. I would post a picture but I got the seat from that other site and I don't particularly want to go into detail, but I will say this, the seat is simple and practical and he just loves standing up on the edge and looking out the window, just as well he is strapped in too. I have to laugh when we go around a corner because he has it down pat and knows just how to keep his balance. He too won't travel in the car any other way and goes straight to the back door when he is loading up.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Aug 9 2005, 05:58 PM
> *I got this one for Tic because of his motion sickness.  I didn't know if it would help, so I didn't want to sink a whole lotta money into another thing that the boys don't use
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i have this same one :







parker is great in it. u use a harness to strap them in. he curls up and goes to sleep.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has the same one as Scappy. His is great because kodie is so little that he cant see out the window without it! It raises him high so he can see whats going on. He really likes it.. but i know some people didnt really like this car seat. Sometimes you never know what works for you and your baby until you already buy it...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have a wonderful car seat that I love and seems to calm Toby down quite a bit. I purchased it from some web site and paid $8 for it plus s/h. I decided on this one because I didn't want something that was hard to move around and I needed something that did not buckle into the seatbelt because my car is foreign and most standard parts don't work. Anyway, the funny thing is, this car seat is _very similar _to the "Buddy Booster" advertised on MO and I only paid $8!







I think they are charging $35!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody for your help. I will probably get the lookout seat...now I have to decide what size.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes we have the buddy booster from MO and I thought it was over priced for what it is, but it is doing the job and Scooby loves it. There are no belts etc that have to hold it in it simply hooks over the back of the seat and he has a buckle that clips onto his harness. We did put some padding in the bottom and a couple of towels around it to soften it though. Here is an old picture of Scooby in his buddy booster. We have since changed our vehicle and it was so funny because it has bucket seats in the second row, so Scooby was a little funny about being closer to the window for a while but now he just loves sticking his head out and yelling at passers by around town. IF we forget to open his window he yips at us till we do.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Scoobydoo--

That doesn't even look like the one advertised on MO. Did you change it or is it an older version? The one I have is basically made of a heavy weight fabric. It came with some ugly leopard print fabric, so I am going to buy some nice fleece and recover it. 

Does yours have a hook that attaches to the harness or collar? The one I have doesn't, so hubby is going to attach something to the basket to clip Toby in.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 10 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Scoobydoo--
> 
> That doesn't even look like the one advertised on MO.  Did you change it or is it an older version?  The one I have is basically made of a heavy weight fabric.  It came with some ugly leopard print fabric, so I am going to buy some nice fleece and recover it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We bought this one about a year and a half ago from MO, it has a strap and clip attached to hook onto Scooby's harness. I think you can see that in the picture. The model he had after that one had air holes in it, he must have changed the style again. When we got it we thought it was very basic but it does that job and Scooby loves it so we are happy with it too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have another question for you...me being parnoid like I am, I am afraid the bars are going to leave imprints on the top and back of the seats--have you had any problems with this? I think I may get something to push under it to stop that.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella has a Snoozer Lookout seat too, Bellas been using it for two and a half years now and we love it. I actually ordered a second one for Harley, but so far they like sitting together in one seat.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

I am waiting for a *Look-Out* car seat also, since the Pet Smart in my area had only a medium sized one. I was wondering if any of your furkids experienced car sickness, and because of the car seat, is now better. Bailee always gets car sick, unless I hold her and have her looking out the window.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">you can order one on jefferspet.com its relly cheap on that site.</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 11 2005, 12:24 AM
> *I have another question for you...me being parnoid like I am, I am afraid the bars are going to leave imprints on the top and back of the seats--have you had any problems with this?  I think I may get something to push under it to stop that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89321*


[/QUOTE]

We have used a thick rug or towel on the top of the seat which seems to protect it from any marking so far.
Of course I was worried about it in our new vehicle as it has leather, but so far so good, it seems to be ok with the towel under the bars.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 11 2005, 03:30 AM
> *I am waiting for a Look-Out car seat also, since the Pet Smart in my area had only a medium sized one.  I was wondering if any of your furkids experienced car sickness, and because of the car seat, is now better.  Bailee always gets car sick, unless I hold her and have her looking out the window.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89336*


[/QUOTE]

Scooby used to get car sick and I had to nurse him in the front, which I didn't like doing at all for safety reasons, but since he has had his Buddy Booster seat he has never been sick at all.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the red one that is pictured in the picture above. It works and Lacey loves it but she likes to put her front paws on the front of it, because of this she is putting some weight on the front panels and she is getting it out of shape. I need to get another one but would like to get her something a little bigger. She can lay in it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 11 2005, 10:17 AM
> *I have the red one that is pictured in the picture above.  It works and Lacey loves it but she likes to put her front paws on the front of it, because of this she is putting some weight on the front panels and she is getting it out of shape.  I need to get another one but would like to get her something a little bigger.  She can lay in it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89367*


[/QUOTE]

Scooby stands all over the edges of his and it is made of solid plasitc so there is no real harm in him doing that, I think that is what I like about it, it can stand up to anything Scooby can do to it. We just lined it with a nice towel so it is softer for him, but he is quite the little delinquent in the car and loves to stand up and jump around in there, I am so glad there is a strap there to clip him in, but he has mastered the art of balancing around corners really well, he actually leans the right way so that he can keep his bird's eye view of everything out the windows.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e_@Aug 11 2005, 12:50 AM
> *<span style="font-family:Times">you can order one on jefferspet.com its relly cheap on that site.</span>
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89337*


[/QUOTE]


That is cheap!!! When I was looking at Pet Smart, it was close to $50-60. Thanks!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is Scooby standing on the edge of his Buddy Booster, he does this all the time while driving around town but, when we are on the open road and going faster he lays down, curls up and has a nap till he feels the car slow then he is back up to see what is happening.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Paris~did you ever decide on a car seat? I'm anxious to hear how you liked it!! I hope it worked out for you!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm needing to get a booster seat too, because the one I have doesn't work well in the backseat of a small car. I have a Mazda Protege. Does anyone use their carseat in the back? If so, how well does it work? And what kind is it? Thanks. Grace and Kaylee


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Aug 9 2005, 09:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have this same one :







parker is great in it. u use a harness to strap them in. he curls up and goes to sleep.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88946
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have the one above. It only works in the backseat of my SUV because it needs to be strapped around the back of the seat. Unless the backseat of your car is able to fold down so you can get the strap around, I don't think this one will work. Lots of people here seem to have the Snoozer lookout seat or one like it that should work for you. the booster seat just sit on the seat and the seatbelt attaches the booster seat to the car


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlebit279_@Aug 21 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I'm needing to get a booster seat too, because the one I have doesn't work well in the backseat of a small car. I have a Mazda Protege. Does anyone use their carseat in the back? If so, how well does it work? And what kind is it? Thanks. Grace and Kaylee
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92893*


[/QUOTE]

We have this buddy booster which we use in the back, we had to remove the head rest to put it in though, but it works very well for Scooby. We bought it 18 months ago from that other site. I do like it though as it is tough and takes a lot of punishment from Scooby standing on it and jumping around.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG I am going to have to make my pictures smaller


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Wanted to jump in and say that Belle has both the one that Lady Montava shows and the lookout for our other car. They are both good but Belle much prefers the
one that Lady M shows. made by Outward Hound. She is 6lbs 3 ozs and is able to curl up in it or sit up and see as she pleases. They are both good.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is the car seat I have for Toby...








and here is the link to the site...Harriet Carter

It seems to be very similiar to that of the one sold at MO and much cheaper. The only thing I was disappointed in was there was no restraint leash, so I solved that problem by using Toby's leash. It sounds kind of silly, but I attach the leash to his harness and when I close the door, I shut it on the leash. I bought an inexpensive leash, just for this purpose. I give him a little slack in the car and the rest of the leash hangs out the car door. This is my temporary solution, until I can figure out another way to hook him in.









I bet it must look odd with a leash flapping along down the road!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Aug 20 2005, 01:15 AM
> *Paris~did you ever decide on a car seat? I'm anxious to hear how you liked it!! I hope it worked out for you!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I ordered the oversized Lookout II. Received it in less than a week. Paris loved it! I was afraid she would try to get back in my lap but she just sat right up and looked all around. When she got tired she layed down and at one point I think she even dozed off. This particular seat was really too big (she weighs 6.5 lbs.). I wanted her to be able to lay down. I sent it back and ordered the smaller seat. It will be perfect for her!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 22 2005, 07:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the oversized Lookout II. Received it in less than a week. Paris loved it! I was afraid she would try to get back in my lap but she just sat right up and looked all around. When she got tired she layed down and at one point I think she even dozed off. This particular seat was really too big (she weighs 6.5 lbs.). I wanted her to be able to lay down. I sent it back and ordered the smaller seat. It will be perfect for her!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92977
[/B][/QUOTE]







I'm glad she liked it-we have the oversized too and it is to big for Ruby (5 lbs.) too but I went ahead and kept it--I do wish it was smaller but......
The smaller one will be perfect for Paris-I'm so glad she likes it-Ruby loves riding in hers too.







Could you get the pink for her in the small size too?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Aug 22 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]







I'm glad she liked it-we have the oversized too and it is to big for Ruby (5 lbs.) too but I went ahead and kept it--I do wish it was smaller but......
The smaller one will be perfect for Paris-I'm so glad she likes it-Ruby loves riding in hers too.







Could you get the pink for her in the small size too?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93045
[/B][/QUOTE]
I ordered the khaki one. It goes better with mine and my daughter's car. I figured my daughter would want the pink one but I asked and she said no.


----------

